# CBD oil



## YB81 (Mar 19, 2017)

What's people's experiences of it and what have you specifically used it for, did it help ?

I've heard its really good for your physical and mental well-being, what brands and what doses have you used ?


----------



## jehnsen88 (Jul 2, 2020)

I haven't used it myself, but someome I know used it, it helped him a lot with his anxiety and sleep. I could ask him what brand dosages he used if you want.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

YB81 said:


> What's people's experiences of it and what have you specifically used it for, did it help ?
> 
> I've heard its really good for your physical and mental well-being, what brands and what doses have you used ?


 I bought a dropper bottle of the stuff from bulkpowders recently. Thought it might help with general aches & pains, enhanced sleep etc. Can't say i really noticed much in the way of those results, the wife said it definitely chilled her out though. At £14 a bottle, not sure i'd buy again. It probably does work if you take much more than the recommended dosage, too expensive though at the moment i think


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Must confess to knowing nothing about dosage strength at all but on my list of things to research in my Nutrition studies but if this is any good to you I do have a £5 off voucher you are welcome to.

https://www.healthspan.co.uk/shop/high-strength-cbd-oil-drops-250mg-to-790mg/10ml-bottle#product-information


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

I think the best stuff is very pricey. It's everywhere in London Now like costa coffee, I'd be tempted to try but never liked the price tag.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

The 30ml bottle of 5% Jacob Hooy stuff from Holland a Barret is Half price at the moment plus there is an offer code on the website for an extra 20% off. Personally I found it much better than the stuff from Bulkpowders. I know there are supposed to be many 'better' brands out there but any I have looked at were too pricey for me.

It certainly helped the tendonitis in my elbow and yes there is a bit of a 'chilled out' effect as someone else mentioned above. Did feck all for my knee though, but for that price it is worth a punt if you want to try some out.


----------



## TRTDanzilla (Sep 1, 2020)

I used to use CBD from BlessedCBD, a UK based company who are very reputable.

I started because I was taking up jogging to train for a half marathon roughly 1 year ago, my knees and hips were shot to bits to the point where I could barely walk the next day after a jog.

I combined it with Glucosamine Sulphate and started taking roughly 18mg CBD a day. After 1 week the pain subsided and saince then I have not felt any pain at all. I took it e/d for a solid month.

I honestly couldn't tell you if the pain subsided naturally, or if it was the CBD or even something else. But I would like to the it was the CBD for £60 :lol:


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264874554803

this one is the best available, £13.50 Give a go, you wont be disappointed


----------



## PMD (Aug 28, 2020)

I smoke CBD bud and it has been a game changer for me with my anxiety. Start of this year I was taking benzos or zops every night to sleep. Since I started smoking a spliff of the cbd bud before bed I pretty much haven't needed the sleepers or benzos at all


----------



## Sic Ric (Apr 8, 2019)

PMD said:


> I smoke CBD bud and it has been a game changer for me with my anxiety. Start of this year I was taking benzos or zops every night to sleep. Since I started smoking a spliff of the cbd bud before bed I pretty much haven't needed the sleepers or benzos at all


 Theres diff types (strains) right, any recommendations? Im interested in these too, want to be able to relax and fall asleep (currently take melatonin each night) and would like to feel chilled without paranoia or munchies of weed. I suffer from depression and anxiety so hoping for the positive effects and thc ain't an option coz too many negatives

have tried vaping, drops and gummies and didnt notice anything so wondering if smoking the flowers that seem to be the new thing are worth trying

thanks man


----------



## Brinnuss (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey, man. Frankly speaking, cannabis is a dread, and we also believe that this is a Datura, and it should also be banned. We are not directly sacred also use grass, but Cannabis generates unbridled adaptation, also you will not be able to stop. We love CBD, due to the fact that someone is absolutely safe also its process can help to relax in this way after all, as well as also with marijuana. During the final period we generally trained about https://www.healthcanal.com/best-cbd-oil/anxiety, what you can buy CBD oil. Mi may seem at first glance that this is very strong, also we have previously written out a number, due to the fact that this can actually help mi cure anxiety, which complicates my life. Has anyone ever encountered it?


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Had some lass at work (at my old job) that used to use it. Apparently it kept her pretty calm, as we had a stressful job. She swore by the stuff.

Never used it myself

Seen it priced quite cheaply at Savers https://www.savers.co.uk/Health/Lucovital/Lucovital-CBD-2-8%-Oil-10ml/p/780799


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

I love it!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

How do people find it for joint pain? Is it better in pill form or cream/muscle rub?


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> How do people find it for joint pain? Is it better in pill form or cream/muscle rub?


 Doubt it'll do anything for that sugar tits!


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

ive heard that anything to do with cannanbis /hemp / cbd can raise estrogen levels, causing more aromatisation

theres quite a few studies on this.

its putting me off trying


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in late September I was sent a link for CBD cream made buy Cannadox, the friend who sent it is a physiotherapist and had used it on himself with a good result for joint pain, I have end-stage osteoarthritis that within the next few years will result in my left shoulder being replaced, I was taking 150mg of Tramadol + 10mg Oxynorm at night just to get through the night, I was also having 2-3 cortisone injection in a year.

I started the cream it was so good I initially refused to believe it could be that good, I still have pain but I can sleep better than I have done for years, it also helped my training.

i now have dropped the Tramadol totally and after looking at the benefits and negatives of the cortisone injections I have stopped them, without doubt, the best thing I have ever used to lower pain.

Like many, I did not buy into the CBD craze, tried a few brands of oils and balms and none of them made a difference, i have now tried the 20% and 30% oils from cannadox which are not cheap at all but fukc they work.

the truth of the matter is most of the cheap stuff on the net is made from synthetic CBD oil this is why it is both cheap and low strength, someone mentioned H&B 5% oil you will get nothing from that level of strength other than a placebo effect.

I was so impressed with Cannadox I spoke with them for a discount code, as I did say they where pricey but people who train could really benefit especially from the cream and joint pain, they gave me a discount code to put out there for 25% off the price on the website the code is PS25, there are some guys on the forum who have purchased the CBD cream from mentioning it on another post who have seen some great results.

At the moment on the Cannadox site they have a cpl of Christmas bundles with 10% off the price, apply my code and you save 35% for December only.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

you can get tea and coffee bags I at times make a brew with it and it knocks me out anxiety wise dunno as I don't suffer from it ,but used it when not in work also have used the lollys in the past and edible stuff never tried the drops either way none of it is cheap if you get it from a proper source like the brain box or kingdom of green , I don't know how good it is from any bbing shops but have noticed it


----------



## enid_blyton (3 mo ago)

Most of them are rubbish. You're best of looking into growing your own.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

enid_blyton said:


> Most of them are rubbish. You're best of looking into growing your own.


You do realize the question was asked 2 1/2 years ago mate, right?


----------



## MadilynnBraun (21 d ago)

Oil is not a bad thing and helps with many ailments. I personally use HighTHC Shop to buy some oils for myself. I like that I can safely fall asleep taking some cbd oil, although I wish I had it with me all the time. There is no hassle, although I think it can be added to food. And that's great, no time for variety. I personally take the oil drink and can add it to my food so I don't have to take pills or buy gummies. The great variety allows me to experiment. It helps relieve stress and helps me fall asleep faster.


----------

